# firefox e altri browser difettosi post ricompilazione system

## Maialovic

salve ragazzi, scusate il disturbo ma è un giorno che sto sbattendo la testa su sto problema e sto impazzendo.

Allora come tutti sapete qualche giorno fa hanno rilasciato gcc-4.4.3 stabile, l'ho installato con successo, e come buona prassi oggi ho ricompilato il @system, cosi da avere tutta la toolchain "sistemata" per fungere al meglio post gcc-4.4.3

Il problema che si manifesta ora è che firefox non vuole fungere per colpa di un segmentation fault di zlib (per si e per no li ho ricompilati entrambi ma senza successo), konqueror fa crashare la sezione flash quando vado su siti con flash e chromium direttamente ha problemi a caricare il plugin flash(da notare che chromium lho installato dopo avere riscontrato tutti i problemi precedenti con gli altri 2 programmi).

per si e per no ho fatto una prova con altri programmi che hanno dipendenza zlib come openoffice o amarok e imagemagick ma nessuno pare riscontrare problemi vari.

cosa mi consigliate di fare per risolvere il sopracitato problema?

vorrei evitare di ricompilare il TUTTO world perche ora come ora genlop mi segnala la seguente cosa "Estimated update time: 2 days, 17 minutes."

----------

## ago

non vorrei errare ma potevi swichare al nuovo gcc senza ricompilare nulla....

Probabilmente una ricompilazione doveva essere fatta quando si passava da gcc 3.x a gcc 4.x, cmq solita domanda...revdep-rebuild e lafilefixer dicono qualcosa?

P.S con chrome non riscontro il problema che hai indicato

----------

## Maialovic

revdep-rebuild non mi dice nulla, lafilefixer mi ha sistemato una decina di .la ma senza riscontrare alcun cambiamento ai miei problemi

PS anzi aggiungo che è veramente molto probabile che sia un problema di zlib perche quando con chromium vado su siti flash, su dmesg ricevo la seguente notifica chrome[20801] general protection ip:b6cd68a0 sp:bf8147d4 error:0 in libz.so.1.2.3[b6cc8000+14000]

quindi penso proprio un problema legato a zlib

----------

## Maialovic

allora....risolto, o meglio, ho parzialmente risolto seguendo questo post che rimanda a quest'altro.

praticamente un problema tra le ottimizzazioni di gcc-4.4.3 usando -O3 e il codice zlib.

Impostando -O2 e ricompilando zlib ora funziona tutto.

----------

## bandreabis

E dirlo subito del -O3?   :Razz: 

----------

